# For all the Taurus fans out there.



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

If Congress kills class actions, the consequences could be deadly--https://www.yahoo.com/news/m/2d9f4966-3617-3981-88e3-180019ef22c5/ss_if-congress-kills-class.html



> Brazilian gun manufacturer Forjas Taurus's pistols didn't meet that most basic expectation. Iowa police officer Chris Carter was pursuing a fleeing suspect when his Taurus pistol, with the safety still on, fell from his hip, hit the ground, and fired on impact. Fortunately, that particular unintended shot caused only property damage, but it - unsurprisingly - shook Carter enough that he decided to see what he could do to get the dangerous Taurus pistols off the streets. After all, no amount of gun experience or training in gun safety could prevent a similar situation from injuring or even killing an officer or bystander.
> 
> *After extensive testing revealed several Taurus pistols were prone to firing when dropped and with the safety on, Carter brought a class action against Taurus on behalf of the Americans who own the nearly 1 million defective pistols in the United States.*


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

desertman said:


> If Congress kills class actions, the consequences could be deadly--https://www.yahoo.com/news/m/2d9f4966-3617-3981-88e3-180019ef22c5/ss_if-congress-kills-class.html


Wow. I don't know what to think about Taurus anymore. I have owned four Taurus products, and I never really had any issues with them. I had to send one back to Taurus, this was about five or six years ago, and they had it back to me in three weeks....it worked fine after that. I just don't understand what is always plaguing them....they just can't get it ALL going in one GOOD direction.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

berettatoter said:


> Wow. I don't know what to think about Taurus anymore. I have owned four Taurus products, and I never really had any issues with them. I had to send one back to Taurus, this was about five or six years ago, and they had it back to me in three weeks....it worked fine after that. I just don't understand what is always plaguing them....they just can't get it ALL going in one GOOD direction.


Like the old saying goes: "You get what you pay for." Somethings gotta' give somewhere? I don't know if it's inferior materials, poor quality control, the labor force or just the company itself?

One out of four isn't a very good track record. Which means that there's a 25% chance of failure especially if your life may one day depend on it. Which begs the question: Would you drive your vehicle if there were a 25% chance that the wheels would fall off while you're bookin' down the highway at 65? Or get on a plane or just crossing the street?

I'll never understand why people buy these things? Especially when there are other guns on the market that are in the same price range but have not had such a poor track record. Buying a less than $200 gun and later on spending at least $1000 or so on ammo for it just does not make any sense to me. $1000 on ammo is nothing for those of us who do any amount of shooting. $1000 will buy you between one and two thousand rounds depending on the ammo. Why not just use some of that thousand dollars and buy a better gun to begin with?

Could you even imagine what the ramifications would be if when that gun was dropped and discharged the bullet struck someone? There is no way in hell that I would ever buy one of their products or recommend that others do so.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I used to, but don't anymore. Their CS does basically nothing for the people out there who own a Taurus, and needs it worked on. I know because I am on a Taurus forum as well. It takes Taurus forever to get their gun back to them, and it is a 50/50 chance that the fix does not fix the problem. I know this because I read all the posts. 

In their defense, some of the owners out there get some good guns that actually work for a long time, I read those posts too, but I do have to admit that there is about 65% negative and about 35% positive, even on the Taurus forum. 

Sometimes though, some Taurus owners get tired of people jumping on that "bandwagon" all the time, of just bashing Taurus. If a product sucks, and someone asks your opinion of said product, then state your piece, but at times people go way outta their way just to slam someone for their choice. This, I don't understand. If a person makes a bad choice, and they ask me what I think, I'll tell them, but I won't just come right out and say their choice sucked for the craps and grins of it. All that usually accomplishes is a pissing match. JMHO.


----------



## fmaxsc (Jul 18, 2017)

berettatoter said:


> Wow. I don't know what to think about Taurus anymore. I have owned four Taurus products, and I never really had any issues with them. I had to send one back to Taurus, this was about five or six years ago, and they had it back to me in three weeks....it worked fine after that. I just don't understand what is always plaguing them....they just can't get it ALL going in one GOOD direction.


My Taurus TCP has been 100% reliable- never jams; digests everything; I once lost the pin ( rod that must be slid out to disassemble- Taurus immediatelysdent me several free ones!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

desertman said:


> I'll never understand why people buy these things? Especially when there are other guns on the market that are in the same price range but have not had such a poor track record. Buying a less than $200 gun and later on spending at least $1000 or so on ammo for it just does not make any sense to me. $1000 on ammo is nothing for those of us who do any amount of shooting. $1000 will buy you between one and two thousand rounds depending on the ammo. Why not just use some of that thousand dollars and buy a better gun to begin with?


You and me both. But the guys who like the guns will treat it like a religion and just come after you and after you when you say you don't like Taurus.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> You and me both. *But the guys who like the guns will treat it like a religion* and just come after you and after you when you say you don't like Taurus.


I can only guess, but it may be a matter of not wanting to swallow their pride and admit they've made a bad decision? Of all the people that I personally know that have bought a Taurus couldn't tell the difference between that and let's say a Sig. A gun is a gun to them. Same goes for tools, they couldn't tell the difference between Snap-On and Harbor Freight.

For me it's not a matter of liking or dis-liking Taurus. They are what they are. No matter how many people tell me how great they are, I would never buy one. The difference between buying crappy tools and a crappy gun is that with a gun you may someday need it for self defense. In which case failure is not an option.

Crappy guns and tools are for those who do not plan on using them much. So I guess they would appeal to that type of market? You do not see too many, if any of them being used by professionals. With all of the bad publicity and justifiably so, that Taurus products have had. I was really surprised that an Iowa police officer was carrying one? Or that he was even issued one in the first place? Somehow I don't think that he or his department will be anymore.

When it comes to buying a gun and for the safety of myself and others I want to have piece of mind that it will not fail when needed. Or worse yet, go off accidentally through no fault of my own injuring or killing an innocent person, animal or cause any property damage. The risk is just not worth it to save a few bucks.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Good analogy, that.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

"For all the Taurus fans out there. "

There are Taurus fans out there?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

desertman said:


> I can only guess, but it may be a matter of not wanting to swallow their pride and admit they've made a bad decision? Of all the people that I personally know that have bought a Taurus couldn't tell the difference between that and let's say a Sig. A gun is a gun to them. Same goes for tools, they couldn't tell the difference between Snap-On and Harbor Freight.
> 
> For me it's not a matter of liking or dis-liking Taurus. They are what they are. No matter how many people tell me how great they are, I would never buy one. The difference between buying crappy tools and a crappy gun is that with a gun you may someday need it for self defense. In which case failure is not an option.
> 
> ...


I always tell people - isn't your life worth more than a Taurus? I wouldn't keep one if someone gave me one. If that makes me a gun snob in the eyes of a Taurus fan, so be it.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> *I always tell people - isn't your life worth more than a Taurus?* I wouldn't keep one if someone gave me one. If that makes me a gun snob in the eyes of a Taurus fan, so be it.


That's pretty much what it all boils down to. Especially when there are other choices that are within the same price range, say within $100 or so. $100 ain't shit these days.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

There is a category of individuals who feel super intelligent when they convince themselves that they're getting something for nothing - a real bargain. My parents were like that - especially with home repairs. They'd brag about how plumbers wanted "This much" for repairs & how they got it done much cheaper. Since they passed, I've had to spend over $60,000.00 to undo their "Handyman's" repairs & get it done right. And that's not figuring water damage repairs caused by their "Cheap" work.

I've heard people say things like, "Go ahead & spend $700.00 on your gun....my $100.00 Jennings works just as well."

I'll never forget a customer I had when I was working in retail firearms. He pulled up in an $80,000.00 BMW & asked to see a Jennings 22. The owner had an advertised special on them at the time - $49.95.
While he was checking it out, he asked me, "Is this a good gun?"
I said, "With guns, you get what you pay for & you wouldn't be paying much for this gun."
He said, "Well, they couldn't sell it if it didn't work."
I said, "For that price, you can't expect it to work all the time & you also can't expect it to last very long. For a gun to sell at that price, drastic shortcuts have to be taken in testing, design, quality control & materials." He wanted it.
As I was filling out the paperwork, I suggested he keep the chamber empty because there was no firing pin safety & the gun could fire if dropped with a loaded chamber.

He returned to the store a few weeks later & asked to look at a Sig pistol. When I asked him what happened to the Jennings, he made a face & said, "I was getting out of my car & it fell on the pavement & fired. The bullet went through both door panels & the console & screwed up the electronics & I paid $4,000.00 to repair it. And the slide broke in two."

I said, "Consider yourself lucky...the bullet could have gone through *you*."
I stripped the Sig & showed him how the firing pin safety works & also explained (again) the steel slide vs. the zinc slide of the Jennings.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

win231 said:


> He returned to the store a few weeks later & asked to look at a Sig pistol. When I asked him what happened to the Jennings, he made a face & said, "I was getting out of my car & it fell on the pavement & fired. The bullet went through both door panels & the console & screwed up the electronics & I paid $4,000.00 to repair it. And the slide broke in two."
> 
> I said, "Consider yourself lucky...the bullet could have gone through *you*."


Can you imagine if he shot his b***'s off? Now that would be really funny.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

desertman said:


> Can you imagine if he shot his b***'s off? Now that would be really funny.


Unless they were really small:


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I probably said this before, but I bought a M92,99,66,64 and a 94. All are still shooting with no complaints. The latest crop of Taurus guns have far too many problems to invest in for range shooting or self defense. I don't "Hate" any particular brand of firearms, I just steer clear of what I think is not a good product. I have read "Foaming at the mouth" type posts about Taurus, Glock, Ruger and, SIg. Why get so worked up?


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Tangof said:


> I probably said this before, but I bought a M92,99,66,64 and a 94. All are still shooting with no complaints. The latest crop of Taurus guns have far too many problems to invest in for range shooting or self defense. I don't "Hate" any particular brand of firearms, I just steer clear of what I think is not a good product. I have read "Foaming at the mouth" type posts about Taurus, Glock, Ruger and, SIg. Why get so worked up?


Um....probably because Glock, Ruger & Sig fix the problem in a reasonable time frame & Taurus doesn't.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Welp, I don't own any Taurus products anymore. Well, I do have a Heritage Rough Rider SAA revolver in .22LR & .22WMR, and I guess Taurus owns them now. I will take that gun to the range about once a year, just to get my SAA revolver "fix". I bought it new about a year and a half ago, have put about 100 .22LR and 50 or so .22WMR through it....it shot just fine, and is easy to clean.

Seeing as though I don't want to invest a ton of money into a SAA style gun, this gun with it's two cylinders, was an easy choice at 130 dollars, on sale. Now, this does not mean that I would ever consider it for self defense, but just for some "cowboy" fun. I will not buy anymore Taurus labeled products though, due to a few different reasons. I would not trust whether or not I was getting the good one or the bad one, nor would I want to try to go through their customer service.


----------

